# Lightgun Flash Filter



## mooware (Sep 26, 2021)

mooware submitted a new resource:

Lightgun Flash Filter - Video source filter to reduce or remove flashing in lightgun games



> OBS plugin that provides a flashing filter for lightgun games. Forked from the original implementation (https://github.com/puri-puri/OBS-Studio-Flash-Filter) to provide a regular OBS plugin instead of requiring a modified OBS build. The filter itself was implemented by puri-puri, I only turned it into a plugin.
> 
> Note that the filter requires tuning for each game to recognize the flashes correctly. It is very much recommended to try out the game ahead of time, and adjust the filter...



Read more about this resource...


----------

